# Moving recordings to new tivo



## gthomas1962 (Jan 28, 2009)

I Just purchased a new TiVo edge. Is it easy to transfer programs on my Romeo to the new edge?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You have to do it on online.tivo.com


----------

